# Brancher un micro sur un iMac + Speech



## OBi1 (29 Avril 2003)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'excuse d'avance pour ma question qui va peut-être vous paraître stupide, mais bon...

J'ai depuis peu un iMac, dont je suis totalement satisfait (un switch réussi et je ne cesse de vanter le Mac à mes amis et dans ma famille depuis).
Une question toutefois : la machine étant livré sans manuel (je n'appelle pas la simili-brochure un manuel), je me demande comment brancher un petit micro sur l'iMac : je ne veux rien enregistrer d'important, juste la voix de ma femme comme alerte e-mail.
Si vous pouvez me répondre, étant donné que j'ai déjà un micro, cela m'aiderait (mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il n'y avait pas de sortie son).

Par ailleurs, j'ai vu qu'il y avait un logiciel nommé "Speech" (ou quelque chose comme cela, là je ne vois pas, je suis sur un PC) fourni avec le Mac (dans le menu "Finder"). Comment ça marche ? A quoi ça sert ?

Dernière question : sur l'écran LCD, en bas à gauche, sur le cadre blanc, il y a un point gris : à quoi ça sert ? Au départ,  je songeais à un mini-micro intégré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Merci à tous de vos réponses


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par OBi1:</font><hr /> *Par ailleurs, j'ai vu qu'il y avait un logiciel nommé "Speech" (ou quelque chose comme cela, là je ne vois pas, je suis sur un PC) fourni avec le Mac (dans le menu "Finder"). Comment ça marche ? A quoi ça sert ? * 

[/QUOTE]
Speech, c'est pour la synthèse et la commande vocale.
Depuis n'importe quelle application Cocoa (comprends : native pour OS X, en opposition aux applications qui fonctionnent aussi sous 9), tu peux sélectionner un texte, aller dans le menu édition, et l'avant dernier élément, tu as un sous menu qui te permet de lire faire lire le texte à voix haute. Mais l'ordi à un accent anglais, donc ne t'attends pas à avoir quelquechose de compréhensible.
Idem pour la commande vocale, c'est plutôt pour les utilisateurs anglais, mais tu peux toujours essayer.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par OBi1:</font><hr /> *Dernière question : sur l'écran LCD, en bas à gauche, sur le cadre blanc, il y a un point gris : à quoi ça sert ? Au départ,  je songeais à un mini-micro intégré * 

[/QUOTE]
C'en est un, en effet.

Pour enregistrer, tu vas dans Préférences sytème &gt; Son  et comme entrée audio tu choisis microphone intégré.


----------



## Timekeeper (29 Avril 2003)

D'ailleur, il me semble qu'on parles de ce micro intégré dans la "similli-brochure"


----------



## OBi1 (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Timekeeper:</font><hr /> * D'ailleur, il me semble qu'on parles de ce micro intégré dans la "similli-brochure" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai dû zapper l'info alors !

Merci à vous 2, j'essaie cela en rentrant ce soir !


----------



## melaure (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par OBi1:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai dû zapper l'info alors !

Merci à vous 2, j'essaie cela en rentrant ce soir !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Sinon tu peux acheter un iMic (entrée et sortie son jack sur USB) et brancher un vrai micro.


----------

